

Ask HN: How to ensure my logo is unique? - vollmond

I am working to develop a personal logo. Is there a search engine which will find basically similar images? I believe TinEye and the like require photographic similarities for a match.<p>I want to ensure that whatever I end up with is unique and non-infringing, but I can't trust myself not to subconsciously plagiarize.
======
JayNeely
Neither <http://www.gazopa.com/> or <http://similar-images.googlelabs.com/>
_require_ photographic similarities, I believe.

~~~
vollmond
Yes, the samples for both of those are promising. Thanks!

------
huhtenberg
The best way is to ask around in logo design community, e.g.
<http://logopond.com>. Just post your logo there, ask in its description for
help with identifying duplicates and then follow up in Forums.

Second best option is to do a keyword-based search in logotype databases such
as <http://logolounge.com> (though this one wants $100 in annual access fees).

------
instakill
A personal logo? That's quite interesting - I've never heard of anybody using
one of those. I wonder if this will be the trend of the future?

Simplicity will be key for personal logos I'd think otherwise it would become
something like a family emblem.

~~~
vollmond
Something akin to Jeff Atwood's "Personal Brand" [1] -- something I would put
on my personal calling cards, my blog, that sort of thing.

The question, though, could just as easily apply to a startup logo.

Right now, the design I've sketched is a stylized version of my initials.
Should be simple and flowing, once I work on it a bit.

[1] [http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2006/04/your-personal-
brand...](http://www.codinghorror.com/blog/2006/04/your-personal-brand.html)

edit: I suppose it could be thought of as a modern, personal (instead of
family) coat of arms. Right now I have the glider [2] in these sorts of
places, but I'd prefer to have something that belongs to just me, rather than
a group of people.

[2] <http://www.catb.org/hacker-emblem/index.html>

------
underdesign
No such thing as unique, really. Every idea is stolen.

